# Leopard vs Snake



## broitblat (Dec 10, 2006)

I turned this Leopardwood pen today.  I really like the wood and think it has a lot of similararity to Snakewood (hopefully with less a risk of splitting).


----------



## gerryr (Dec 11, 2006)

Sure looks like snakewood to me.  Doesn't look anything at all like the Leopardwood I just got from BB.  Nice job on it anyway.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job - finish looks great!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a beautiful pen. But it does look like the Snakewood that I have.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with Hank on both points.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with everybody else.  It looks nothing like any of the leopardwood that I have ever seen.  Nice pen.


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pen but it looks like snakewood to me also.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2006)

If you PAID for leopardwood, and GOT snakewood, just call it a MIRACLE pen!


----------



## chitswood (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />If you PAID for leopardwood, and GOT snakewood, just call it a MIRACLE pen!


Lol[]

Yeah thats snakewood, leopardwood and snakewood seem to share each other's name, though I rarely see snakewood get called leopardwood, and I often see leopardwood getting called snakewood.

Looks like you did a good job, what did you think of the wood?


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 11, 2006)

Aren't snake and leopard different names for the same wood?  It is still a beautiful pen, whatever it is.


----------



## TBone (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great, agree that it doesn't look like my leopardwood


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 11, 2006)

I just did a quick Google, here is one response I found:
http://www.internetlumber.com/Home/leopardwood.aspx

They are the same. And, with all the problems posted, I swore to never make a Snakewood pen. Recently made a Jr. Gent II from "Leopardwood". [:0] Oh, well.
I'll call the art gallery where it is being offered for sale and ask to have it inspected for cracks.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2006)

I have, in the past, purchased "leopardwood" that looked a lot like lacewood, but with more figure and the price was in the $5 per board foot neighborhood.

Wouldn't be the first time I was told something that was not accurate, but that's the impetus of my comments above.[][]

Edit in: Quick clarification, the "Leopardwood" I purchased was NOT from anyone here - long ago, done on-line.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Barry,

So many companies use lacewood and leopardwood interchangeably, but they aren't the same.  This does look like snakewood and nothing like the leopardwood that I've seen.  Looks like you got blessed.
Rob (aka figuredwoods)

EDIT IN:  If it were leopardwood, it wouldn't have the spots wrapping around the round of the barrel.  I believe the spots in LW are just big fat rays.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 11, 2006)

Frank, I have to disagree with you and Internet Lumber Company that Leopardwood and Snakewood are the same wood.  Leopardwood is roupala braziliensis and Snakewood is piratinera guianensis.  "Snakewood" may be nothing more than a local name for it, but it isn't what we call snakewood.


----------



## mick (Dec 11, 2006)

I've turned both Snakewood and Leopard wood...as well as Lacewood(might as well throw it in too) and while Leopardwood and Lacewood share a lot of characteristics, density and weight come to mind. Snakewood is nothing like either of them. It's much more dense and hence heavier. IMHO That looks like every piece of snakewood I've ever turned!


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />"Snakewood" may be nothing more than a local name for it, but it isn't what we call snakewood.



That's the problem with using common names.  There's also an Australian snakewood (Acacia xiphophylla) which is different than either of these.  And don't get started on ironwood.  There must be a dozen or more. [8D]


----------



## broitblat (Dec 11, 2006)

All,

Thanks for the input.  This blank was with another that were both labeled leopardwood, but when I go back I see that the other doesn't look anything like this (the other one looks more like lacewood as others have suggested).

I really like the looks of this wood, but I didn't take any of the precautions normally suggested for snakewood, so we'll have to see what it looks like a few weeks hence.  I hope it holds up.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 12, 2006)

OK, I can now confirm that is is, in fact, snakewood.  It's cracked already[]


----------



## chitswood (Dec 12, 2006)

[xx(][xx(][xx(] Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> <br />OK, I can now confirm that is is, in fact, snakewood.  It's cracked already[]



You REALLY didn't have to go THAT far to confirm!!![V][V][V][V]


----------

